# [Solved!] wpa_gui won't work, wpa_supplicant manual does

## ProjectMirin

Hello,

I can't get wpa_gui to work. The error message is "Could not get status from wpa_supplicant". The wpa_supplicant service is started, the wpa_supplicant.conf contains 

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/sbin/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1
```

and my users belong to group "wheel". The configuration manually of wpa_supplicant does make my wireless work, anyway I want to fix the wpa_gui problem.

Does anyone know how to fix wpa_gui?

Thanks, and sorry for my bad english.Last edited by ProjectMirin on Sat Dec 20, 2014 11:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

 *ProjectMirin wrote:*   

> [...] the wpa_supplicant.conf contains 
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/sbin/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ```
> ...

 

ProjectMirin ... that should point to the ctrl_interface dir ... it should read:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## ProjectMirin

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *ProjectMirin wrote:*   [...] the wpa_supplicant.conf contains 
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/sbin/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for your answer, but /run doesn't contain wpa_supplicant.

----------

## khayyam

 *ProjectMirin wrote:*   

> Thanks for your answer, but /run doesn't contain wpa_supplicant.

 

ProjectMirin ... you're welcome. Its the path where the directory will be created (thats why its in the wpa_supplicant.conf).

```
# ls -l /run/wpa_supplicant

total 0

srwxrwx--- 1 root wheel 0 2014-12-20 20:41 wlan0=
```

(the "=" shows its a socket)

best ... khay

----------

## ProjectMirin

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *ProjectMirin wrote:*   Thanks for your answer, but /run doesn't contain wpa_supplicant. 
> 
> ProjectMirin ... you're welcome. Its the path where the directory will be created (thats why its in the wpa_supplicant.conf).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks so much it does works!  :Very Happy: 

----------

